# are my rats actually girls?!



## kelly (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I have had my rats, Rizzo and Scooter, for about 8 months now, and I got them from a breeder when they were 6 weeks old. I specifically asked for two males, which he picked out of a litter while I was there, showing me the difference between male and female. He said that the females has a small slit under their tails, so I was happy that he had given me two boys. (these are my first rats, so I trusted him due to my inexperience!)

However, 8 months on my 'boys' have not shown any signs of testes - I have handled other, older male rats and they are prominent. I am aware that rats can draw them up so I wasn't too concerned to start with, but surely they should be obvious by now ? Their 'bits' look identical - they have what looks like a small penis a short way in from their tails, but could this be a vulva? At least they are both the same and we haven't had any babies, so I don't mind either way as they are fab pets, I would just like to know for sure! Especially as I have been referring to them as my boys... 

What do people think? 
Thanks
Kelly
(happy new year!)


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Just incase it helps, the rat in the photo is female. Female rats have nipples, while male rats don't. They have a little knobbly bit that looks a penis, but between this and the anus there is a hole which is the vagina. 

Maybe you could post some photos of your boys 'bits'? Might make it a bit easier to guess


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can't see any testies on your male rats then are females....then I am sorry to say that that "breeder" was a total hoax and I would never go back again. 

Sexing a rat is one of the most simple things to learn, testies are visible as early as 3 weeks to the un-trained eye. You have done nothing wrong just be very happy that you have 2 females and not one male one female or you would have ALOT more rats to worry about.


People have said several times here that male rats will suck in the testicles but I am calling a myth here because in my 6 years of owning rats almost all which were male I have never seen this happen.


----------



## kelly (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, thats a great help.

I was thinking that about the breeder myself, what a plonker! I am just very glad that he sold me two the same!! Thanks for the pic, its very helpful - and exactly what my 'girls' look like. Im presuming the dark spots are nipples? Mine have those too. Im going to have to get used to referring to them as girls now, which is quite strange, but never mind! They do have a bit of rough and tumble between themselves, I put this down to male dominance! Obviously not. I have noticed that they are barbering - however, I think it is scooter, the larger of the two, that is doing it to herself on her front leg, and to rizzos face and head, as ive heard some squeaks from their bed tunnel when they are in there together. The skin is healthy underneath tho, so do you think I need to do anything about it, other than keep an eye on it? Otherwise they seem very happy and healthy, they like being handled and enjoy causing mischief outside of the cage. 

Thanks for your help, have a fab new year!
Kelly


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow that is rather horrid, considering if you would have purchased males from elsewhere and put them with your two 'boys', you would have ended up with two litters of pups >< It makes me mad to think that someone can call themself a breeder, when they cannot even sex a rat. For pete sakes, I don't know all there is to know about rats, but even I can sex a young rat and I am no breeder, by far lol.


----------

